# How much does your toddler weigh?



## susanrc (Jan 17, 2007)

DD will be 2 in September. The last time I had her in for a checkup was when she turned 1. She is a nonstop eating machine. I am just wondering how much your toddler, on the average, should weigh. I know it depends on there height as well. She is almost 35 inches tall and weighs 27 to 29 lbs. Can anyone tell me if this is normal, or if I need to cut back on the french fries







Thanks in advance.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

that sounds pretty normal to me.. my girl is 18 months today! She weighs around 25lbs (lost a half pound from last month) and is about 33"


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My 18 mo. old is 32" and weighs 27 or so pounds. He is very chunky, in the 90th %ile weight for height (by the WHO charts). I expect him to grow taller sometime soon, but I have cut back his fat intake (aside from nursing, which is still unlimited) just in case. At 35" I think that is a healthy weight, on the bigger side of average.


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

my 25 month old is about 35 lbs and 35". She's a big girl.. a little chubby but not fat.


----------



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

I have a boy, so the growth is different, but it sounds like she's light for her height, definitely not heavy. You'd have to check a growth chart (not that this is the be all and end all of height weight proportions and she isn't even 2 yet). DS is 37 inches and 32ish lbs which is about proportionate although he looks a little on the skinny side. He's 2.5 though, and not gaining weight very fast, just height.


----------



## sbm1001 (Jun 2, 2005)

Sounds normal to me, too. Though, I'd probably cut back on the french fries, anyway, if you think it might be a problem.

My ds will also be 2 in Sept. & is about the same size. He hasn't been to the dr's since he was about a week old, though, so I'm not too sure about his stats. I'm guessing he's a bit shorter than that but about the same weight, within a few pounds.

Shannon


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

DD was 24 lbs at 2 yearsand @ 3ft tall. DS will be 2 in 2 weeks and he's 25-26 lbs, I'm not sure on height. They've both consistently been on the low range for weight so I think your dd is just fine.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

My 19 month ds is around 30 lbs I'm guessing. When I tried to measure him yesterday the best I could get was right around 36". By the time my dd was age 2 she was way off the top of the charts for both height and weight, but no one has ever been worried about her size. When we checked her on charts we paid more attention to the weight for height charts and she always checked out around 50% on that one http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nhanes/...l/cj41l026.pdf I think if your ped had been concerned about your dd's weight he would have mentioned it.


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

DD is almost 34 months and 25 lbs. Not sure of her height, as I'm not good at mesuring it accurately, but I think around 35 inches. She's petite but not skinny, as her weight and height percentiles are close, if I'm estimating her height correctly.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

DS is 21 months, 31 inches, and I think around 23 lbs. He's on the little side, though. I don't think your babe sounds height/weight disproportionate, and I think 2 is vedy, very young to start worrying about your child's weight. If she really is eating a lot of french fries and other unhealthy food (I couldn't tell if you were joking about cutting back on the FF!), then I would focus on offering healthy foods - but I would give that advice to any parent, no matter how big or small their child is.


----------



## ChrisR (Jun 21, 2007)

My girls are 27 months and they both weigh about 24 lbs.


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

My 15 month old weighs just under 23 pounds and is 31 inches tall.


----------



## 3kidsclmr (Apr 7, 2007)

DS is 28 months and weighs about 27 lbs (approx. 33 inches). I was glad to read some of the other posts, as I always worry about him being so small. My first DS was 29 lbs at his *one* year old well-baby visit







:


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Not that percentiles should be taken too seriously, but according to this link, your DD is in the 75th percentile for weight and the 90th for height. Doesn't sound like anything to worry about to me.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

My 25 month old son is 30lbs and 37" tall. He's near the top end of things, but it's all proportional.


----------



## ryleigh'smama (Aug 10, 2005)

My dd is 28 months and is 38" and 30lbs. She was 34" and 30lbs at 18months and I thought she was a cute, but chubby little thing...now it has been almost a year and no weight gain and a gain of 4 inches and she is a tall and very lean little thing. She is just super active, and grew into her weight.


----------



## susanrc (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you everyone and especially for the link limabean. I tried to look up her percentile on a different website, but for some reason was not calculating correct. I feel better now


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Here's a link to the WHO charts:
http://www.who.int/childgrowth/standards/en/

The CDC charts are artificially high regarding weight, due to the samples they used. My son is at the 90th %ile weight for height according to the WHO but average according to the CDC. With the rates of childhood (and adult) obesity in this country, I'll go with what the rest of the world says, and I do not think 2 is too young too worry about overweight children. I know a 15 mo. old who weighs FORTY pounds and his mother certainly should worry (and shouldn't have started him out on ice cream popsicles at 4 mos.) It seems that no one notices that their child is overweight until it's already a big problem. I've even read studies that say that parents cannot tell when their child is overweight. And the CDC charts don't help the problem any!


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

43lbs 43in 3 1/2 yo ds


----------



## ~MoonGypsy~ (Aug 21, 2006)

DS is 21 months, is 37 inches tall and 29-30 pounds.


----------



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

DS is 27mths. At 2yr check he was 32lbs and 37"..


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

My dd is 2.5 and weighs 25 lbs and is 33" short.


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

DS is 19 months and is about 22 pounds and 31 inches tall.


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

Savara is 3 and is 31 pounds and 37.5 inches. Creed is almost 2 and he is 35 pounds and 36.5 inches


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

Kian is 2 at the end of this month he's 11kgs and 84.5cm so that works out at just over 33 inches tall and 24lbs.


----------



## rabrog (Dec 20, 2005)

DD was 26ish pounds at 2yo.

Jenn


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3peanuts* 
My dd is 2.5 and weighs 25 lbs and is 33" short.










Well, this just goes to show the wiiiiiiiiide range of heights and weights for our little ones.

This is the EXACT height and weight of my 14 month old!!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

AJ was 29# and 34" at 2.
Evan is 31 mos and just under 25# and 34".


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

That sounds like a very normal weight for her height. Of course, build/frame has a lot to do with it, too. If you think she's eating too much fat, definitely work toward a healthier diet, whether she weighs "too much" or not.

My 20-month-old is 29 1/2 inches and 22 pounds. She looks very thin to me.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

ds is 18 mo and weighs about 28lbs. Not sure how tall he is, but he's always been in the high percentiles for height. He's weighed the same for the last 6 months or so, give or take a pound--he was a really chunky baby but has evened out a bit since he's become so active. Doesn't eat all that much, either.


----------



## Pumpkin_Blythe (Jun 19, 2007)

Allison is 3 and 29 pounds.


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

My 4.5 year old is 34 lb


----------



## Hippiemommie (Jul 3, 2005)

My 29 month old is 38 inches and 38 lbs


----------



## lynnloves2 (Mar 24, 2007)

At last check, our 4.5 yr old son is 35 lbs and 40 inches. And our 13 month old is about 28 lbs and about 34 inches tall.

I would worry too much about your childs height and weight if you think they are eating good.

Good Luck
Jen


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

At the age of 2, Abigail was 36.25 inches tall and 27 pounds.


----------



## 3lilmunkeys (Oct 31, 2005)

DS will be 2 this month, and weighs about 32lbs...


----------



## Snork (Feb 17, 2007)

My 18 month old weighs 24lb and my 3.5 yr old weighs 33lbs.


----------

